# platinum-please help



## hamidsanat (May 17, 2021)

Hi, I'm a catalyst in aqua regia
I dissolved it by heat and tested the solution with tin chloride, which was an orange reaction. Then I filtered it and added ammonium chloride solution which precipitated a yellow powder. Then I dissolved some of this powder again in aqua regia and tested it again with tin chloride. I did when the orange color reacted again
But when I take this yellow sponge to the icp-eos device, this yellow sponge shows molybdenum. Is this possible?


----------



## Lino1406 (May 17, 2021)

There are molybdenum sulfide based catalysts


----------



## hamidsanat (May 18, 2021)

If we test molybdenum sulfide with tin chloride, it shows orange color ?


----------



## Lino1406 (May 18, 2021)

Mo chloride is yellow according to chemistry physics handbook, wiki says green-blue


----------



## hamidsanat (May 18, 2021)

That is, molybdenum chloride reacts to orange tin chloride?


----------



## Lino1406 (May 18, 2021)

No, Mo ion reacts with Cl ion. Especially if the formed chloride is insoluble (as MoCl2). However, Mo+5 chloride gives the blue-green, Mo+2 gives the yellow


----------



## justinhcase (May 18, 2021)

Where did you get you catalytic material?
Was it from a reputable source or Chinese lab?


----------



## hamidsanat (May 18, 2021)

I bought it from Petrochemical
I physically tested, heated some of the material in aqua regia and then filtered and tested it with tin chloride and saw the orange color and made sure it had platinum then applied the whole ammonium chloride solution which precipitated the yellow sponge After deposition, I tested the solution again with tin chloride. It no longer showed an orange color. I realized that the yellow sponge is the same as platinum, but when I gave some of this sponge to icp-eos, it introduced molybdenum.


----------



## Lino1406 (May 18, 2021)

In petrochemical industry Mo-based catalyst is used for hydrodesulfurization (HDS)
Mo + Pt based catalyst is used for other special burning purposes


----------



## hamidsanat (May 19, 2021)

I completely dissolved the molybdenum in the aqua regia solution and tested it with tin chloride and made the color of the solution orange. Does not tin chloride make the platinum solution orange?


----------



## Lino1406 (May 19, 2021)

Yes it does. To be sure, dip a copper foil in the solution, see if it becomes silvery
and if so, get a thick plate, later dissolve the copper in HNO3, a powder should result


----------



## hamidsanat (May 21, 2021)

When I put copper foil in my solution, it made the copper foil silver, does that mean that my solution has platinum?


----------



## Lino1406 (May 21, 2021)

Positive


----------



## hamidsanat (May 21, 2021)

Does palladium solution make copper foils silver?


----------



## Lino1406 (May 22, 2021)

Positive, silvery


----------

